# Basil's first taste of yoghurt (spoiler: he found it extremely nommy!)



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

View attachment 4324
View attachment 4325
View attachment 4326
View attachment 4327


I really love that last one. I swear that's a little rattie smile he's got!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha, that's nice


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh. That rat is on the rat napping list, so cute!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the little rat smiles!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha! Thanks guys :') I love Basil's little face! To think, he came to me as a rescue. I can't imagine ever being without him, he's my boy!!


----------



## Ryder76 (Dec 23, 2011)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## HunterShy (Feb 6, 2012)

He is a very handsome rat...love that last picture >/////<

What type of rat is he?


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I love the first two pics--that tongue of his is so sweet! Squee!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

nom nom nom!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Aw, look at that smile! My guys love their yoghurt too.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

> He is a very handsome rat...love that last picture >/////<
> 
> What type of rat is he?


Sorry, I just saw this now! Thanks, I think Basil is a husky roan


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww hes adorable! I remember my rats first Yogurt she tried to pick it up and got it all over her hands! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

What flavour is the yogurt? Looks yummy. :>
Does it upset their tummy at all?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yoghurt is fine for most rats. It can upset their tummy, like anything else, but it's not super common for that to happen.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think that was a peach yoghurt, but honestly I can't 100% remember! I've never had any upset tummies with it, but as Kinsey says, anything can happen. Certain rats are sensitive to certain things, a bit like dogs. I once had a dog who couldn't even eat certain dry treats without getting really sick, and the dog I have now eats absolutely everything and is never sick!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

That's a nice rat! Looks like he loves it.

I gave mine strawberry yogurt, and let them lick it off my finger. I heard you can do that for hamsters to get them to trust you, so I did that with my rats. They loved it.


----------

